# Should I buy an Olympic barbell or more standard weights?



## Here2Gain (Jul 26, 2016)

Hi guys. Im new to lifting and 3 months ago bought the cheapest bench& weights set I could find in Argos. I wish I'd initially spent a bit more money now as it may have saved me from needing to invest more so soon. I have 130lbs of standard plates and a 7ft solid standard bar.

Last 3 months I've gained 4kg and stayed lean, gone from pathetically weak to just below average, and I'm outgrowing the weights I have.

I was about to invest 60€ in 60kg of standard plates, and buy one of these squat/spotter racks. https://www.amazon.co.uk/Hardcastle-Bodybuilding-Adjustable-Squat-Spotters/dp/B0191WIJ5U

I am on a budget and it seems a lot to ditch my standard bar and go for an Olympic set which might set me back 250€, but everything I've read online says standard bars are a waste of time in the long run. I do plan to stick with this, I've gotten addicted to lifting, and if switching to Olympic is necessary to progress I don't mind spending a bit more than anticipated

So basically, should I buy more standard weights and a squat rack/spotter (so I can do back squats and bench more safely), or is it more important to first buy an Olympic weights set ?


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Buy the bar and weights first, develop flexibility, deadlift and then get a rack and start squatting and heavy overhead pressing. Keep your benching light for now if you have no spotter, just get used to the motions.


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

definately olympic bar & weights. you will outgrow a standard bar and plates very quickly and end up having to buy the olly set up anyway.


----------

